#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  دیباگر pci-e

## vahidati

سلامدوستان این مدل دیباگر رو کسی داره راهنمایی کنه اصلا پورت pci-e کار نمیکنه یعنی کد نمیده و فقط پورت lpci و lpc کار میکنه

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## vahidati

دوستان کسی نظری نداره

----------


## mehdi kardouni

درود 



هر چی هست زیر سر آیسی ITE9982 هست که مبدل PCIE به PCI هستش . به نوعی مبدل سریال به پارالل !!!

 دیباگر شما ابتدا دیتای PCI-E رو به PCI معمولی تبدیل و سپس دیباگ می کنه

----------

*vahidati*

----------


## vahidati

> درود 
> 
> 
> 
> هر چی هست زیر سر آیسی ITE9982 هست که مبدل PCIE به PCI هستش . به نوعی مبدل سریال به پارالل !!!
> 
> 
>  دیباگر شما ابتدا دیتای PCI-E رو به PCI معمولی تبدیل و سپس دیباگ می کنه


دوستان کسی انجام داده تا الان

----------


## mehdi kardouni

> دوستان کسی انجام داده تا الان


درود 

منظورتون از جمله فوق چی هست؟

بعید میدانم ایراد فوق بصورت اپیدمی باشد که یک راهکار مشخص هم بیشتر نداشته باشد .

ببینید خطای مونتاژی رخ نداده ؟ 

تبادل دیتا را با اسیلوسکوپ چک کنید

----------

